# Grand Fiction Challenge 2019 !!



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 17, 2019)

*LITERARY MANEUVERS: GRAND FICTION CHALLENGE
THE FOOD CHAIN*​*​*
​
*To enter this competition, you must have received an invitation*


Send your story to me via private message. Approximately 48 hours after you do so, I'll post it to the challenge thread anonymously. Within those 48 hours, you may send any change you wish to make. Once your story is posted by me, no changes will be made. You have until the very last minute of the competition to send your entry, but you can't make any changes after the competition ends.

The deadline is: 23:59 GMT (18:59 EST) on February 14th

The prompt this year: *The Food Chain*

Word limit: 1,000 (not including title)

Your identity will be revealed upon release of the results.

If you don't want your story to be viewable by the general public, please inform me when you send me a PM. There will be a separate thread for secure entries


*The Judges*



*Non Serviam*
*bazz cargo*
*clark*
*Ralph Rotten*

I'm hoping for one or two more as well.

There'll also be a fan vote (People's Choice Award) during the judging period. 


The Prizes

*First Place*
*$100*
2 ebooks by Mike Kowis (Mikeyboy_esq) - 14 Steps to Self-Publishing a Book and Smart Marketing for Indie Authors
1 print or ebook from the Meerkat Press Catalog

*Second Place**
$75
*2 ebooks by Mike Kowis (Mikeyboy_esq) - 14 Steps to Self-Publishing a Book and Smart Marketing for Indie Authors
1 ebook from the Meerkat Press Catalog

*Third Place*
*$50*
2 ebooks by Mike Kowis (Mikeyboy_esq) - 14 Steps to Self-Publishing a Book and Smart Marketing for Indie Authors
1 ebook from the Meerkat Press Catalog

*People's Choice Award*
*$75*
2 ebooks by Mike Kowis (Mikeyboy_esq) - 14 Steps to Self-Publishing a Book and Smart Marketing for Indie Authors
1 print or ebook from the Meerkat Press Catalog

All cash prizes are doubled from last year. The money will be split in the event of a tie.


Any question, please PM me or ask in the LM Coffee Shop.

Good Luck!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 17, 2019)

All 28 invitations have now been sent. These were the ways of qualifying this year ...



Winning an LM or GFC challenge during 2018
Being the runner-up in an LM or GFC challenge during 2018
Being a past winner of the GFC
Judging at least one writing challenge during 2018 and having judged at least 5 overall

If you feel that you belong to one of those categories and have not had an invite, please let me know.

HJC


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 19, 2019)

Here's more on the books Mike Kowis has kindly put forwards ...

*SMART MARKETING FOR INDIE AUTHORS*



_HOW DO I SELL MORE BOOKS? 
WHICH MARKETING TOOLS WORK BEST FOR INDIE AUTHORS? 

Have you ever asked yourself these questions? If so, this is the perfect book for you! In this practical guide, Mike Kowis, Esq., shares his successful book-selling formula and explains the marketing tactics he used to sell over 1,500 books within his first two years of being an indie author. Don't worry, it's MUCH simpler than you think! 

In this book-marketing guide, you will learn: 

* Mike's proven BOOK-SELLING FORMULA, 
* 16 MARKETING TOOLS that he used and their results, 
* EFFECTIVENESS RATING, COST, and TIME required for each tactic, plus 
* 12 COMMON ROOKIE MISTAKES to avoid. 

This handy guide also includes a summary of all marketing strategies that he tried so you can decide which tactics to use for your book.

MIKE KOWIS, ESQ., is a corporate tax attorney, college instructor, speaker, and award-winning author. His other helpful books include a self-publishing guide for aspiring authors called 14 Steps to Self-Publishing a Book and a college teaching guide entitled Engaging College Students: A Fun and Edgy Guide for Professors. Mike earned a bachelor's degree plus two law degrees, including an advanced law degree from Georgetown University Law Center. He lives in Texas with his beautiful wife, Jessica, their two rambunctious children, and two noisy, but sweet dogs. You can find more information at mikekowis dot com.

_*
14 STEPS TO SELF-PUBLISHING A BOOK

*

_HOW DO I SELF-PUBLISH MY NEW BOOK?
AND HOW MUCH WILL IT COST?

Have you ever asked yourself these questions? If so, 14 STEPS TO SELF-PUBLISHING A BOOK is the perfect book for you! In this concise and award-winning* self-publishing guide for aspiring authors, Mike Kowis, Esq., shares his 14-step process to publishing attractive, well-written, and effectively marketed fiction and nonfiction books. Don't worry, it's MUCH easier than you think! In this step-by-step guide, you will learn:
_


_Everything you need to know about self-publishing, including advice for editing, designing, distributing, and marketing your book;_
_How much this process costs; plus_
_The surprising lessons Mike learned from self-publishing his award-winning debut book._

_This handy book also includes a checklist of the entire 14-step process so you won't miss a single thing!

*This book was selected as a Finalist in the Business: Writing & Publishing category of the 2017 International Book Awards, chosen as an Official Selection in the Writing & Publishing category of the 2017 New Apple Book Awards for Excellence in Independent Publishing, and received Honorable Mention in the Non-fiction Writing/Publishing genre of the 2017 Readers' Favorite Book Awards.

MIKE KOWIS, ESQ., is a corporate tax attorney, college instructor, speaker, and award-winning author. During the two-month process of self-publishing his first book, Engaging College Students: A Fun and Edgy Guide for Professors, Mike took careful notes on each step and later decided to write this book to help other authors who want to self-publish. Mike holds a bachelor's degree and two law degrees, including an advanced law degree from Georgetown University Law Center. He lives in Texas with his beautiful wife, Jessica, their two rambunctious children, and two noisy but sweet dogs. You can find more information at engagingcollegestudents.com/self-publishing-guide._


----------

